# Granitplatten als Bodenbelag im Schwimmbereich



## gabor (28. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir haben seit Sommer 2010 einen Biopool mit zwei getrennten Becken. Der Schwimmbereich ist ausgestattet mit Granitplatten. Die Fuge zwischen Grantitplatte und Beckenrand (Folie) wurde mit einer hässlichen Silikonfuge, die sich von der Folie löst, abgedeckt. Wir haben dem Teichbauer zu verstehen gegeben, nicht einverstanden zu sein mit dieser Lösung. Er hat uns im Herbst 2010 versichert das Problem zu lösen! Nun hat er sich wieder gemeldet und will die Silikonfuge entfernen und dann die Fuge ca. 1cm offen lassen. Die Platten sind auf einer Schicht feinem Kiesel verlegt.
Nun unsere Bedenken sind einerseits, dass sich die Platten beim Baden verschieben und dann überall grosse Fugen entstehen und sich der Schmutz in diesen grossen Fugen und in der Randfuge festsetzt und sich nicht mehr entfernen lässt. 

Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination Grantiplatten und Folienwand? Wie könnte mann den Abschluss zur Wand besser lösen? 

Ueber Eure Erfahrungen und Tipps würden wir uns sehr freuen - Danke!


----------



## allegra (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Granitplatten als Bodenbelag im Schwimmbereich*

Hallo,
wir haben ebenfalls 40x60cm große Granitplatten auf dem Boden des Schwimmbereiches, der 2m tief ist.
1. Da kann sich nichts verschieben. Die Platten sind schwer und gut in Perlkies verlegt.
2. Ringsum ist eine Kiesfuge zum Folienrand.

Das Ganze sieht gut aus, lässt sich prima reinigen mit dem Teichsauger . Wir würden es immer wieder so machen - unser Teichbauer auch!


----------

